# Surf Next Week



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

The surf looks like it may be descent early next week. I'll probably be down there Tuesday, anyone else plan to give it a try?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Hope those optimistic reports hold up. Would be nice to see some clean water and better conditions around Bryan Beach and thereabouts.
Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Will be there tomorrow mornin at Matagorda but I'm that optimistic


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I plan on fishing near SLP on Monday. Maybe Sunday afternoon also.


----------



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuesday looks good....I'll be sitting in my office chair wondering if it is or not!

I'm looking at Sunday morning at surfside. Forcast calls for light (<10) SE winds starting Saturday around 3pm and carrying through the night until mid day sunday. Tide chart shows an incoming morning tide with high tide around 10am. 

Water temp has been 66-68 this week. Maybe it will get a little warmer before the weekend. 

Planning to be around access 5 before light if this forecast holds.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

It's showing to be 68 now. I'm thinking it will be 70-71 by the end of the weekend....just in time!


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm hitting Bryan Beach and the MOB midweek and I'm not stopping 'til hot tub:30 or hardheads, whichever comes first.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll be down south Sunday night through Thursday if conditions hold up. :bounce:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I will be at Galveston East Beach on Tuesday if that forecast holds up.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Where's a good place to stay, to fish down there for a few days?

.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Surf was very fishable yesterday while i was down there. The time is now. 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Looking pretty good today


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I fished for trout yesterday in the surf and the water is still cold. Especially for this time of year. No trout but did catch a mack. Others down the beach caught Spanish macs as well.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Family was on the seawall yesterday. Didnt fish but said water was in great shape.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Tried about a half mile east of Rollover yesterday, surf was beautiful, birds working straight out from me all day but no fish! Caught 2 whiting in the surf and that was it, not even a stolen bait!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Today at Bryan fresh grass came in until about 2PM. Lots of whiting in the surf and saw a few sheepies and black drum caught on the pier. Water looked nice, not clear but almost blue-green with a fast incoming tide.


----------

